# Poll - Slimline, Evo, or Bodies



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Poll - New Products*

Awww, heck.
I was just practicing in how to post a poll, and thought I cancelled the post - but a partial version of my message posted. Since Piz has already answered, let's just leave it up as a more open ended question.

Please choose *one product* as the one you are most interested in and *would be willing to buy several of*, in the first months after introduction. Assuming a chassis price point a bit higher than a standard T-Dash chassis. Add comments, if you wish.

*DEFINITIONS*

EVO
A proposed version of the T-Dash chassis, featuring 
- a removable magnet across the width of the chassis. There will be different strengths available, as well as a brass insert if you want better handling over a stock T-Dash, but without the magnetic down force.
- Magna-Trac type electrical connectors on the bottom with brush cups, and tri-or quadra-lam armature.
- snap-in rear axle, wider wheels & tires.

SLIMLINE
A proposed revival of the Aurora Slimline (narrow) chassis re-engineered with Dash-quality magnets and other changes for power and reliability roughly equal to a full-sized T-Jet.

BODIES
Choose this answer if you'd rather see new-style bodies produced than a new chassis type. Name particular bodies desired, if you wish.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Magnatraction afx type bodies


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Comment deleted. Text combined with first post.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Slimline chassis and slimline bodies. Evo? NO! Traction magnets on a pancake? Blasfamy! JMHO.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

^^^^ Ditto!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

tjet classic car bodys that were not made already
except the henry j ... MORE HENRY J's PLEASE !!!
slim line chassis and classic American street car & truck bodys
NO tjet evo chassis there are enough magnet chassis already
even though they don't have screw on type body mounts.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

D,
I don't know if you can modifiy your poll selections, but it would be interesting if you included both an AFX and Magna-Traction choice. Personally I would love to get my hands on more standard AFX and Magna-Tractions made of good quality.

I would rather see these than any of the other choices - although I did suggest to Dan way back that he modify the T-Dash to make a Magna-Jet. My suggestion was based on the fact he could use most of the T-Dash parts therefore saving tooling costs; plus some of the Magna-Jet parts (like magnets) could then be used in a Magna-Traction (much like many T-Dash parts could be used in an AFX). He decided to develope the EVO instead which is slightly different than the design I had proposed.

Joe


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I would like to see more T-Jet bodies. To name a few: XL500, Lincoln, Galaxie's in more different colors. I would want mostly re-pops of original T-Jet bodies in different colors or rare colors,like a sea foam green Charger for example. Or some big Pontiac's (Bonneville,Catalina)or some big Chevy Impala's. Late 60's,early 70's Grand Prix would certainly sell. Don't need any AFX or any chassis besides what has already been done and maybe a slimline that runs good.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Poll Slimline,EVO or Bodies*

That is a very tuff choice for me as I would like to see all Three. First the T-Dash EVO then The SlimLine then more Bodies!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I would like the slimline for customs and more bodys


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Keep the current T dash an evergreen product and make more bodies.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

I would like slimmies with bodies to match.

Not all that interested in the evo, but i would probably get a few to tinker with them.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

I am going to go out on a limb here and suffer the slings and arrows that will be coming my way.....

If there is a future to the hobby it would be the Evo...

Modern inline cars are way too fast and way too expensive to appeal to kids trying to get into the hobby especially if they are running on a small track.

Traditional T-jets are too hard for youngsters to learn to drive. They give up quickly, never to return.

A car with T-jet type speed and improved handling either by traction magnets or weight is the only thing that will appeal to enough kids to keep the hobby alive for another 20 years.

More slings and arrows to come....

There is a major lack of any kind of road race bodies being made for T-jets or Magnatractions. Everyone seems to want Henry J's or 40 willys - what about us guys who have a road course and would love some bodies you might actually see on a road course?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Bodies... AMC Hornet, AMC Machine or rebel, XL500, 60's Impalas, Caddys, early Cuda's and Chargers. A good '58 Impala, and early Chevy street rods.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tasman said:


> A car with T-jet type speed and improved handling either by traction magnets or weight is the only thing that will appeal to enough kids to keep the hobby alive for another 20 years.
> 
> More slings and arrows to come....


We have this bro. The Ultra-G from AW. No?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slimline chassis, then bodies for them. no evo's.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would love (and purchase more than a few): 
1. Slimline chassis for customs, and a couple bodies to go with it, such as the Aurora Hot Rod Pick up. 
2. Bodies for T Dash... XL 500, 69-72 Gran Prix (use an HO Detroit for a master if you can find one, but make the body a tad wider); a couple different station wagons for street cars and demo derby cars sold as kits so we can add our own damage / paint styles; and early 70's NASCAR bodies ie 72 Torino, 72 Road Runner, 71 Mercury, Matador, 72 Chevy, etc. I would make these as combo versions.. Have the head light and tail light details molded in, but also have the back window supports and rear spoilers molded in also. We can remove the things we don't need to build the version we want (it's easier to remove them than it is to add them) These would be released as kits. 
3. I think the Evo is a good idea, though I don't know how much of a demand there will be for it. I would probably buy a couple to tinker with though.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> We have this bro. The Ultra-G from AW. No?


True, the Ultra-G is basically a T-jet with a traction magnet. 

The point I was trying to make is that I would expect that the Dash EVO would appeal to those that like the Ultra-G, but it would also appeal to those who like to gain handling via weight and also those that prefer neither. 

It would be 3 cars in 1. The only people it would not appeal to would be those who like the speed of the modern in-line cars.

With those options plus the proposed pop-out rear axle I think it would have more mass appeal than any car being produced today or a Dash version of the slimline.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Bring on the slimlines. There are a lot of diecast the I've passed on casting cause they wouldn't fit a tjet. Opens many possibilities.
hojoe


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

mrtjet said:


> Slimline chassis and slimline bodies. Evo? NO! Traction magnets on a pancake? Blasfamy! JMHO.


odd, the AW Ultra G has them and AW sells a ton of them...


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

*Poll*

I would like the slime line chassis, then new bodies for them, Evo not interested


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

lenny said:


> odd, the AW Ultra G has them and AW sells a ton of them...


i' thinking something designed to replace original & new slimline chassis..
as HoJo said, got ALOT of custom diecast that ONLY a Slimline w/ fit....

make/remake slimline bodies.......
new slimline should use as much modern design/component's as possible, thus avoiding the original's set-backs...
as long as it "Fits" a slimline body, no need 2 worry if any parts are interchangeable w/ the orig. chassis.... 
MORE Dash bodies, shapes sizes, Colors, Kits, & chassis fits :thumbsup:

still drooling over the new atlas re-pop body, any new pics/closeups 4 "Candy" ?? :thumbsup: 
any other bodies on the consideration-table???

hope U'r doing well (Health) Dan...

Pete, :wave:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I think the additional magnets on the ultra G are just a bandaid to patch up the poor quality, and they actually make them driveable. That might attribute to the good sales, if they exist. We're talking about a higher level manufacturer here with guys like me that want more variety in bodies available, hence the need for the slimmie. If there were another 'can motor' slim design chassis around that wasn't unrealistically lightning fast i'd even be up for that. But until then, or otherwise, bring on the fat free pancakes, mmmmmm


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Gear Head said:


> I think the additional magnets on the ultra G are just a bandaid to patch up the poor quality, and they actually make them driveable. That might attribute to the good sales, if they exist. We're talking about a higher level manufacturer here with guys like me that want more variety in bodies available, hence the need for the slimmie. If there were another 'can motor' slim design chassis around that wasn't unrealistically lightning fast i'd even be up for that. But until then, or otherwise, bring on the fat free pancakes, mmmmmm


What different kinds of bodies please? Whenever bodies are mentioned it seems the majority want older street rods or vintage muscle cars. Those can be and are made for a standard T-jet chassis.

So beside the obvious F1 or Indy bodies what other bodies do people want for the slimlines?


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Old coupes, sedans, trucks, formula one, Indy etc


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Gear Head said:


> I think the additional magnets on the ultra G are just a bandaid to patch up the poor quality, and they actually make them driveable. That might attribute to the good sales, if they exist. We're talking about a higher level manufacturer here with guys like me that want more variety in bodies available, hence the need for the slimmie. If there were another 'can motor' slim design chassis around that wasn't unrealistically lightning fast i'd even be up for that. But until then, or otherwise, bring on the fat free pancakes, mmmmmm


The undeniable truth is that AW sells a TON of Ultra G chassis. On their T-Jet and 4 gear platforms. So think of it as a bandaid if you like, but it's been a very profitable bandaid. so much so that they don't offer these chassis without the magnets.

Now the EVO can be used with or without a magnet, or with a brass weight, kinda like what the brass handling pans used to be used for. dont want to use magnets? dont use 'em.

The slimline is a longer, narrower chassis that is just begging for this Watson Roadster sitting on my desk. Or one of a number of Kyosho die cast bodies that would translate well to this chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Well Dan, 

I rekon everybody is buying hamburger because there is no Steak.

I see the real question as; "What bodies couldnt you do on a slim line?" 

Can anybody name one? Uhhhhh yeah. Possibility and potential until all of us Dinosaurs tip over! 

A good stylist could utilize the same models in all the various trim possibilties; and most importantly well planned, properly themed releases. I'll hold those ideas for now.

Have we all been T-jet brainwashed into thinking that the slot car world should look like the parking lot at my high school? ... shackled up, slab sided muscle wads, with the low budget sticky outee "Appliance" brand wannabee Cragars.

There is 40 years of relatively untapped automotive cool just waiting to be turned into slotcars. The reason it never was in the first place, was that; the ONE chassis that would actually allow the necessary design freedom was basically still born.

Aurora's 34 Ford Pick Up has held better than the US dollar, ask yourself why.


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Well said !:thumbsup:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

lenny;4882089
The slimline is a longer said:


> I was just thinking the same thing last night about that Watson. Maybe a Lotus 38, turbine cars, Eagles, Kutis roadsters.....the mind reels at the thought!


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

A slimline elva... One that doesnt look like a brick. A guy can dream...


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

lenny said:


> Now the EVO can be used with or without a magnet, or with a brass weight, kinda like what the brass handling pans used to be used for. dont want to use magnets? dont use 'em.


I have nothing against the slimline and I think it would be great if Dash could produce both. However, if the choice is either or...the EVO is 3 chassis in 1. It would move the hobby forward by offering an improvement on the old T-jet design and offer flexibilty for those who prefer the pancake platform.

It would offer a car of reasonable speed for any level driver. Like/need the magnets great - want a little more of a challenge use the weight - want the handling of an old T-jet, remove the magnet and weight.

I've read over and over on this forum people questioning why hasn't anyone improved upon the original T-Jet design. The EVO is it.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

rholmesr said:


> A slimline elva... One that doesnt look like a brick. A guy can dream...


Well ... _almost_










... maybe ...

(Certainly a lot closer)

-- D


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ajd350 said:


> I was just thinking the same thing last night about that Watson. Maybe a Lotus 38, turbine cars, Eagles, Kutis roadsters.....the mind reels at the thought!


Oh YEAH!!!... w/ Dan & AJ said.. that Kyosha-wha-da-spell'n....
has caught my attention on Epay...
now, make a version of Slimline AND a conversion clip (s) 4 other MFG's!!!!

also, would it be possible, 2 just add the mags, brass 2 an AW???
this way, U ONLY have 2 make those parts (as well as the original Dash chassis & hence, Aurora's ???) 

a change of 10%, gets u by copyright/pat. issues... sell as "kits"
like other slot aftermarket stuff (????)

just my senility running @ the Mouth... :freak:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dslot said:


> Well ... _almost_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put a "Roof & Windshield" on that (ok, false sense of "Safety-Security" here..)
I could/have, driven (NOT RACED) a 1:1 grand-prix, & could deal w/ an F-1..
but Can-Am open cockpits scare the Ka-Ka out of me !!! :freak::drunk:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

I would have to say the Dash bodies. Starting with the Aurora 34 Ford pickup; why this particular body has never been redone is beyond me. Also, the Slimline chassis would be much appreciated. Some old style formula one bodies would be a great addition as well. As far as bodies go; it's been my experience that you seldom get what you want. But have to take the best of what's being offered.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

HO2GO said:


> I would have to say the Dash bodies. Starting with the Aurora 34 Ford pickup; why this particular body has never been redone is beyond me. Also, the Slimline chassis would be much appreciated. Some old style formula one bodies would be a great addition as well. As far as bodies go; it's been my experience that you seldom get what you want. But have to take the best of what's being offered.


Welcome HO2GO :wave:
voicing opinions/wants/likes is w/ HT's ALL about :thumbsup:
yeah, w/ LOVE some "Grande-Prix" bodies here 2 :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Bubba 123 said:


> Welcome HO2GO :wave:
> voicing opinions/wants/likes is w/ HT's ALL about :thumbsup:
> yeah, w/ LOVE some "Grande-Prix" bodies here 2 :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Thanks Bubba 123, HT looks like a fun place to hangout, gather info, and communicate with fellow Slot Car enthusiasts.  Tetsuo


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Where is Squamish?


----------



## HO2GO (Feb 21, 2015)

Bill Hall said:


> Where is Squamish?


BC, ...British Columbia, Canada.  Tetsuo


----------

